# Cross Breeding



## tigahunta (Sep 12, 2010)

1. What would you get when you cross a Super Delta Male with a HM Female? ( did this waiting for the results)

2. ... a CT Male with a HM Female?

3. ... a SD Male with a CT Female?

4. ... a VT Male with a HM Female?

5. ... a VT Male with a CT Female?

6. ... a Spade Tail Male with a Hm Female?

7. ... a Spade Tail Male with a CT Female?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

1. What would you get when you cross a Super Delta Male with a HM Female? ( did this waiting for the results) *Deltas and Superdeltas. Possibly a small percentage (5-10%) of HMs*

2. ... a CT Male with a HM Female?  *Deltas, SDs, and HMs all with varying degrees of ray reduction. You will have lots of ugly fins in the first generation.*

3. ... a SD Male with a CT Female?  *Same as above.*

4. ... a VT Male with a HM Female?  *VTs with broad caudal bases... NO HALFMOONS at all.*

5. ... a VT Male with a CT Female?  *VTs with varying degrees of web reduction. This is one of the worst crosses you can do. You'll get some really ugly fins and it would be very hard to get nice fins in subsequent generations.*

6. ... a Spade Tail Male with a Hm Female?  *Spade is a derivation of VT and some PK.. it would depend on the genetic background of the fish. Spade tails are very rare and most spade tails found nowadays are just young VT.*

7. ... a Spade Tail Male with a CT Female?  *Same as above just with varying degrees of web reduction again. Mixing anything with CT is going to give you some muttly looking fish for the first generations until you can lock down the traits you want. CTs are not a good first choice breeder if your just starting out.
*


----------



## tigahunta (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for the info.

http://twitpic.com/2oorjh - What I assume to be a Spade Tail Betta. Can I have a ruling?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I would need a clearer picture. That looks like a VT whose fins are clamping. Clamped fins are a sign of sickness or ill health. Not a good choice for breeding.


----------



## tigahunta (Sep 12, 2010)

Is this clear enough http://twitpic.com/2oowy2 it's hard to take a pic of him.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Agreed with 1F2F, the fish in the picture just looks like a VT whose fins have suffered as a result of being kept in poor water conditions. 

There's a reason spades and roundtails are no longer in the main stream, they have been replaced by the halfmoon and the halfmoon plakat. The VT is still the pet store staple simply because they're easier to mass produce. Because halfmoons and halfmoon plakats are so popular with breeders these days, you will have the most options available color and form wise to choose from when you're looking for a starting pair. And since the breeder knows the history of these fish, they can pass that on to you so that you can make the best stock choices possible--saving you time, money, and fish's lives.

Edit: The clearer picture is better--definitely not a spade tail though. The base of the caudal should fan out and abruptly come to a point.. like this one. http://bettysplendens.com/ImageResizeCache/58bb24d226bf97ad8ea6fb4a161dedfc.jpg


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah he's not a spade tail. He's a VT. To be perfectly honest he doesn't have very good fins at all. I would look for a fish with better structure and fins.


----------



## tigahunta (Sep 12, 2010)

one more pic

http://twitpic.com/2oql00

he looks like a spade tail to me.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Nope.. VT with fin clamping.

Here is what a spade tail would look like. Like I said they are extremely rare nowadays.


Also...


> that most "spade tails" are simply a variation of the Veiltail, and pretty commonly seen on females and juvenile VTs whose finnage hasn't reached full weight and length.




Taken from http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=764

Even if that fish was a "spade tail" he still would be a veiltail as far as genetics are concerned and VT is dominant over all other tail types.


----------



## tigahunta (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks


----------

